# Hallo zusammen!!!



## Bad_Boy_76 (30 Aug. 2006)

Hallo erst mal, 

bin 30, komme aus Süddeutschland und freue mich bei der Community dabeizusein.

Grüße
Bad_Boy_76


----------



## Katzun (30 Aug. 2006)

dann mach ich mal den anfang...

servus, alter mann 

wünsche dir viel spaß hir und man sieht bzw liest sich:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (30 Aug. 2006)

Auch von mir gibt es natürlich den obligatorisch schriftlichen Handschlag und ein dickes *Herzlich Willkommen an Board*.
Ich hoffe du wirst dich hier wohl fühlen und uns mit ein paar Beiträgen erfreuen!

Liebe Grüße, Muli
:bigsupporter:


----------



## Sandy81 (30 Aug. 2006)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen:






Ich hoffe und glaube, Du wirst viel Spaß hier bei uns haben!

Grüßle,
Sandro


----------



## spoiler (30 Aug. 2006)

Ich ich will dich hier herzlich Willkommen heissen und wünsche viel Spass bei uns!


----------



## icks-Tina (2 Sep. 2006)

was soll ich "Oma" denn sagen....LOL...Herzlich Willkommen....


----------

